# Are these trees the same?



## defensiblespace (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm studying for my arborist certification and two of the trees I am supposed to be able to identify are Platanus x acerifolia and Platanus hybrida. Yet when I try to look these trees up, they seem to be cross referenced. For example, when I go to this website searching for Platanus acerifolia, this pops up. http://www.cnr.vt.edu/DENDRO/DENDROLOGY/syllabus/factsheet.cfm?ID=94
Can anybody tell me if these trees are the same thing or not?


----------



## S Mc (Nov 11, 2009)

Honest to Pete, that's just unfair!!

In California they should be having you identify _Platanus x acerifolia_ perhaps as opposed to _Platanus racemosa_. But against _Platanus hybrida_? The London planetree IS a platanus hybrid.

Sylvia


----------

